# Web site bio



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm trying to write my 'About Me' bio for my web site...and I'm not sure about which direction to take.  

My first draft is a friendly, in person type of thing...."Hi, my name is Mike...thank you for visiting my web site" and so on.

I have seen many that are in the 3rd person..."Mike is a big photographer" bla bla bla.

Does anyone have any preferences that they like to see, or don't like to see?  Any tips?

I sort of want to be more friendly than professional but I'm not sure if that's a good idea or not.  Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 25, 2007)

The third person approach allows you to put in more of your achievements without sounding like you're the one doing the bragging.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2007)

That's certainly part of it...but I don't necessarily have a lot of achievements in this field, I'm basically self taught...and I don't think a reader wants to hear that I have 10,000 posts on TFP


----------



## gomexz (Oct 25, 2007)

I would prefer to see the friendly version.  It makes the site more inviting.  
That is how I like to set up my sites.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 25, 2007)

I ask every artist for our art gallery to provide a bio for the artist page. Some of them write it in the first person, some in the third person (what is second person anyway???). You can see the different styles at
http://webgallery.wildmaven.org/artists/ to get some ideas. Or, you could do it in the third person, but then have an "Artist Statement" where you can provide your first person comments.


----------



## Matthew Craggs (Oct 25, 2007)

Definately fun and personal.  Let's your personality come out. 

Whenever I need to write a bio I always do the same thing. "Matthew is a _______ currently working in Anytown Ontario. He enjoys (activity), (another activity), and writing in third person."

I then begin writing in first person. Kind of a nice little joke to keep it light hearted.


----------



## phakimata (Oct 25, 2007)

As was mentioned before, in the 3rd person the bragging is a little easier, and is (I guess) more important when you really are a commercial photographer. 
If you run a studio for portraits where families come for their photos to be taken, I guess a personal note is better. In that regard you don't need to brag, instead you can just say what type of work you like to deliver, and what your work ethics are, and write about the experience while in a photo shoot.

Good luck with that! I hope this helps.

Paul.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 25, 2007)

+1 vote for First Person.

In your case, you'd probably want it to be friendly and down-to-earth.

Just be careful with your I's.  It's super easy when telling about yourself to get self-centered (that's really the case though, right?) but it will certainly sound less arrogant if you put in some my's in there to replace a few of your I's.  Anyway, this is something I struggle with, and reworking sentences to get rid of that big tall letter has really helped my first person writing to sound less arrogant.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the 3rd person unless it's a partnership or whatnot and you can't tell who wrote it.  It sounds superficial to me.


----------



## bellacat (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike from the little i had read from you already here on the forum i would say definitely go for the friendly first person. You have a great personality and i think you should let  it shine through on your website.


----------



## craig (Oct 25, 2007)

Clearly state your intentions and photographic style. I trust your images will do the talking so keep it short and sweet. If you do decide on the third person  approach get a third person to write it.

Love & Bass


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 26, 2007)

I've seen both approaches, and both are effective or cheesy based on what you say.
We personally do both on our site.
In our bio, we speak in the 3rd person.
In "Why you will love us", we speak in the first.
Just covering all the bases.  There are good arguments for both.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Mike,
I just went to the site listed as your homepage.  I'm not sure if this is the one you are working on.
You have a lot of different stuff on the site I see.  You can have all that,  but you really really really need to streamline.  What type of business makes you the most money?
Let's say it's the wedding stuff.
Show MOSTLY wedding stuff.
And then have a blog for all your other stuff.
Just my two pennies.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input Cindy.

My 'Road Trips and Parties' site?  ha ha...no, that is absolutely not going to be my professional site.  That is just an MSN 'group' that I set up about 6 or 7 years ago (way before Facebook, or Myspace), as a way of sharing photos with my friends.  

My new web site has it's own domain name and will be strictly dedicated to my photography business.  I've been working on it for a few weeks (off and on) and I am planning to have it done before the end of the month (for my Halloween advertising blitz).

I'll be sure to let you all in on the big unveiling when it happens.


----------



## Nimitz (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike:
   FWIW.  For about 8 years I wrote feature stories for 2 national fishing magazines and I can tell that very rarely does 3rd person work.  Writers are always taught early in their careers to write in first person.  It is much easier to write in a easy-going, freindly style in 1st person.  As far as using 3rd person so you can easily talk about your awards - I've never found that appealing when people do it unless it is something really spectular like a pulitzer - in which case people probably already know about it.  With photography your work should speak for itself.  I've never enlisted the services of a photographer because they had a long list of awards ... I hired them because I was impressed with their work.
Can't wait to see your site ...


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Nimitz,

I do like 1st person better than 3rd...and that's why my first draft was written that way.  I tried to write it as if I was just talking to someone or conversing on a forum like this.  Of course with the intention of making people want to hire me.

However, after looking at several other photographer's sites...3rd person seems to be the prevailing standard.  I guess the difference is that the web site is designed & written from a company's point of view (even if it's just a sole proprietorship) and the bio is about the photographer.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 26, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Thanks Nimitz,
> 
> I do like 1st person better than 3rd...and that's why my first draft was written that way. I tried to write it as if I was just talking to someone or conversing on a forum like this. Of course with the intention of making people want to hire me.
> 
> However, after looking at several other photographer's sites...3rd person seems to be the prevailing standard. I guess the difference is that the web site is designed & written from a company's point of view (even if it's just a sole proprietorship) and the bio is about the photographer.


 
Actually, we wrote all our first person drivel.  Like stated above, it makes it a bit easier to brag on your accomplishes.


----------



## guitarkid (Oct 26, 2007)

i prefer the 1st person, and with you mike, that would work best.  if you do 3rd person, i think you should stick to that approach throughout the entire site and not just a portion of it.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 26, 2007)

guitarkid said:


> i prefer the 1st person, and with you mike, that would work best. if you do 3rd person, i think you should stick to that approach throughout the entire site and not just a portion of it.


 
I think if you are talking about awards or orgs, you should use third so you don't sound like a bragger.
But I think a blog is great for showing your fun stuff and personailty.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

It's clear that there are pros and cons to doing it either way.  I think the 'bigger' the company, the more it fits to use 3rd person.  And yes, talking about awards & accomplishments does sound better in 3r person.

I think for my application, for the time being...1st person is the way to go.

Maybe I'll post it up here for critique, when it's done...or maybe I'll just do what I think is best, and you can all see it when the site is done :er:

Anyway, thanks for all the input and advice.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 26, 2007)

Just don't do the whole

When I was 3 I picked up a camera and it was love at first sight and I never went back. I heart photography.

That drives me bonkers  Tell us when you have your site up so we can all flock to it


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2007)

I think both can be effective.  Have you thought of incorporating both?  Let's say you start out in the third person outlining your accomplishments, work history and intentions of future skills developments.  Blah, blah, blah.

That will give the reader of what you've done and where you're going.

Then have a section that says "Hi, I'm Big Mike..........."  You know, a bit of your personallity.  I think that's your strong suit.

However, without a professional opening, the friendly approach on it's own is just a dog wagging it's tail.  Cute.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got the site up and running.  I created a flash menu, which gave me all sorts of headaches, but it seems to be working now.

The flash galleries may be a little slow for some people but it shouldn't be too bad.

Check it out and tell me what you think.

www.mikehodson.ca


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 30, 2007)

Mike, can you smooth out the imperfections on the guy's fingernails on the first picture people see? 

Great bio!! It makes me want to hire you! 

A weird thing happens on your site. I don't see the "Portraits" or "Wedding" buttons until I move the mouse over that area and then they show up. 

Your Gallery and Pricing buttons aren't working. 

Make sure you have your location IN TEXT (not on an image) somewhere on your main page so the googlebots can snarf it up. 

Marian


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

> A weird thing happens on your site. I don't see the "Portraits" or "Wedding" buttons until I move the mouse over that area and then they show up.


That's part of the fancy 'flash' menu that I built.



> Your Gallery and Pricing buttons aren't working.


When you mouse over one of those, it brings up the 'weddings & portrait' buttons...which you then use to get to the appropriate page.

I've got the location in the meta data in the page...but it probably wouldn't hurt to have it on the page somewhere as well.

Thanks


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 30, 2007)

Turn off the music, 
sorry but when I get on a site and it is playing music, I do 2 things, first I look for a way to mute it.  If I can't find that, I close it.

Remember people that are looking for a photographer look while they are at work.  The last thing they want is music on the site to tell the boss "Look at me, I am not working"

As well if they do not like the music, they will leave.

just my 2 cents


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 30, 2007)

SpeedTrap said:


> Turn off the music,
> sorry but when I get on a site and it is playing music, I do 2 things, first I look for a way to mute it. If I can't find that, I close it.
> 
> Remember people that are looking for a photographer look while they are at work. The last thing they want is music on the site to tell the boss "Look at me, I am not working"
> ...


 
Hahhahahahaha...I looked at it while at work and had to quickly hit the power button on my speakers! :blushing:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought about that...it's pretty generic, so I didn't think anyone would mind.  I didn't choose that music, it is just the music that is the default for the flash galleries that I used.

Here's a questions though...if people don't like music on sites, or if they have to turn down the volume while at work...why do they have the sound on in the first place?  Just to hear little sounds when an e-mail arrives?  :scratch:


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 30, 2007)

In my case I have systems that monitor things and differnt sounds mean diffent things, I need to be able to hear them in order to do my job.

I guess I look at it this way, I have come to see your photos, If they are good enough to stand on thier own (Which yours are) I don't need mood music to convince me you are a good photographer.  

Music on websites should be reserved for Newbies and people that don't know better.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the first person bio.!! Also.. I like when photographers are light hearted... You can share your achievements but your pictures should speak for themself. A little bit about you by you wouldnt hurt. If your likable person.. Make sure your bio comes across that way. People want to hire someone that they feel comfortable with and your bio should be warm in fuzzy. Thats my opinion. OR thats what I looked for in a wedding photog. I didnt care what their achievements are or were. All I care to see is.. Will I feel comfortable with you in our session.

my 2 cents...


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 30, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Here's a questions though...if people don't like music on sites, or if they have to turn down the volume while at work...why do they have the sound on in the first place? Just to hear little sounds when an e-mail arrives? :scratch:


 
I have to hear the beep telling me when my patient's study is done. 

I don't mind having sound where there's a visible way to turn it off, though.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 30, 2007)

I personally like music to my websites. BUT I'm a music person!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 30, 2007)

I personally like music on sites (I must be the only person who go to different photographer's website just for the simple enjoyment of listening to different music for free ), however, Mike, I found this one a bit dull and 'generic' (seeing as it is the one that would come with it)


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Mike,
I clicked on the pricing button and then portraits and weddings came up, but it just showed your images and I couldn't find your pricing at all.  (even though I scrolled through all of them) Just wanted to let you know as a client would probably get kind of annoyed not to be able to find it right away.

I like how you offer to give photo taking tips on your contact me page.  Makes you seem really likeable and friendly.


----------



## Renair (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Big Mike

From experience, BIO's work best as a straight forward honest detail about yourself, nothing huge or fancy, when reading the 3rd person ones, its fine, but make sure you include comments from customers, otherwise it simply looks like your trying to make yourself better then you are....

The simple friendly approach lets people know your a nice guy, approachable.....  Here is a sample of mine if interested...

http://www.themidwesternphotographer.com/section134619_38267.html


----------

